
SwiftKey app leaked users' email addresses and phone numbers to strangers - JumpCrisscross
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/07/29/swiftkey-app-leaked-users-email-addresses-and-phone-numbers-to-s/
======
bluejekyll
Honestly, at this point I assume my email and phone number have been exposed
to so many people's insecure methods of storing them (recruiters, friends,
family, coworkers) that they are essentially public domain.

Not that I want them to be, but such is life. I don't answer unrecognized
phone calls, and my spam filter does a decent job. And where these could be
used as login I try to use random passwords.

~~~
randomsofr
> my spam filter does a decent job

What spam filter is that?

~~~
bluejekyll
Apple's built in Mail app, and Gmail does a good job too.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I got a warranty replacement for my phone a few weeks ago, and immediately
noticed that despite explicitly signing in to SwiftKey and verifying that my
member ID was the same across my devices, my new phone was not getting any of
the dictionary suggestions from my old phone.

At the time I spent a couple hours googling it before giving up. Glad to see
that my dictionary suggestions were instead going to someone else. I'm sure
they'll be pleased with the variety of profanity that my years of texting
should bring.

------
Fej
SwiftKey user here. Their technology is great. I've always been wary, though,
that it's basically a keylogger.

Just checked... crap, I forgot to turn off the sync feature.

~~~
tdkl
All Android keyboards are basically keyloggers - even one from Google.

